# China On Its Way To Invade Mexico!



## Terral (Apr 3, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Has YOUR GOV'T Told You That China Is Invading Mexico?

Larry Nichols is a former black ops operative with information on how China is invading Mexico in preparation for assuming control of the current Drug Cartel/Drug Wars escalating along our southern border. The troops massing on our southern border are NOT Mexican Military, but are Chinese Military preparing for an invasion. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruGhk9Flg_M[/ame]

China is answering the many warnings that you see in these many related stories:

Betting The US Will Not Repay It's Debts
Warships Heading For China 
Ciudad Juarez Militarized
China Suggests An End To The Dollar Era
Hillary Offers China Imminent Domain 
Russia To Station Bombers In Cuba 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-DZEvFSm24[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta6H_tS78bk[/ame]

China is saying, "We own America," and they are coming to protect 'their' interests in the "Americans' they own lock, stock and barrel . . . 

Alex Jones interviews Larry Nichols here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## editec (Apr 3, 2009)

China is going to take over Mexico?

_Cool,_ does that mean the price of hemp will drop and will I be able to buy it at WALMARTS?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 3, 2009)

This guy needs help.


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 3, 2009)

Why bother? U.S. corporations have _already_ invaded Mexico through the expansion of the neoliberal order, thus causing the economic destabilization that promotes mass immigration amongst the Mexican working class.


----------



## Terral (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Agnapostate, Retired and and Editec:



Agnapostate said:


> Why bother? U.S. corporations have _already_ invaded Mexico through the expansion of the neoliberal order, thus causing the economic destabilization that promotes mass immigration amongst the Mexican working class.





RetiredGySgt said:


> This guy needs help.





editec said:


> China is going to take over Mexico?
> 
> _Cool,_ does that mean the price of hemp will drop and will I be able to buy it at WALMARTS?


 






  Thank you very much for all of your input to the China Invading Mexico discussion . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]You Guys Crack Me Up! :0)[/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 3, 2009)

The fact that you have such a deficiency in your real life that you can waste time making something like that is a hell of a lot funnier than your little picture.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2009)

editec said:


> China is going to take over Mexico?
> 
> _Cool,_ does that mean the price of hemp will drop and will I be able to buy it at WALMARTS?



Only if you can smoke that cheap Mexican shit...  Have you no taste buds friend?!?  

-Joe


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 3, 2009)

Seriously...the term "pretendo" originated for a reason.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 3, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Agnapostate, Retired and and Editec:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is pretty fuckin' funny, dude!  Almost belongs in Mani's Sandbox...

-Joe


----------



## Terral (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Agnapostate:



Agnapostate said:


> The fact that you have such a deficiency in your real life that you can waste time making something like that is a hell of a lot funnier than your little picture.



Hey. You guys coming to these Conspiracy Debates like this (pic) using four-word and two-liner drivel need to have more of a sense of humor. The point for our readers is that I have plenty of time to *"quote >>" you guys* and offer up pictorial renditions faster than the three of you can present your opposing views for something else using whatever you call 'credible evidence.' You guys want to come to my threads and make fun of me and the topic and the OP principals and my evidentiary support? Great! The door swings both ways . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't worry this forum IS in the Taunting area. And it sure attracts the mentally deficient.


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 3, 2009)

Terral said:


> (blathering nonsense)



So tell me, Terry, why haven't you responded to this thread yet? You certainly seemed pleased announcing that you knew more about the Bible than I did.


----------



## Terral (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Don't worry this forum IS in the Taunting area. And it sure attracts the mentally deficient.



We agree 100 percent (pic and pic). Here is a story by Dennis and Ann Bossack (DNA Live Radio) dated January 10, 2003:

Chinese Military on Our Border



> Chinese Military on Our Border​  Created: January 10, 2003​ *Chinese Troops On The US-Mexican Border*
> by
> Dennis & Ann Bossack
> DNA LIVE RADIO
> ...


The question is about the reasons WHY our U.S. Gov't is saying nothing about these ongoing Chinese Military Operations south of the U.S. border 'and' WHY Obama is trying to take our assault rifles at the very same time (story) like Attorney General Eric Holder (story). Something is stinking in Denmark . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Agnapostate:



Agnapostate said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > (blathering nonsense)
> ...



Thank you very much for offering up a challenge that I am more than happy to accept. Here is the deal that you are free to accept or hide from: I will write a rebuttal to your Opening Post from the above thread 'and' you will do the very same thing for the Opening Post of my* "Two Gospels" thread* (here) and everyone can decide if anybody is truly *'approved' *(1Cor. 11:19) by accurately handing the word of truth. 2Timothy 2:15. Deal? :0) 

GL in the debates, because you are definitely outgunned,

Terral


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 3, 2009)

You're a funny little duck, Terry.


----------



## Terral (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Agnapostate:



Agnapostate said:


> You're a funny little duck, Terry.



Thank you very much. :0). My rebuttal to your OP hypothesis is here. Hopefully you will have a reply to my *Two Gospels paper* (here = = hint, hint) very soon, but I am not holding my breath . . . 

GL in the debates,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 3, 2009)

Terral,

I have a quick yes-or-no question for you.

Are the majority of your posts _Conspiracy Theories_?

Thanks for your time.

With best personal regards, 

Xotoxi


----------



## Yukon (Apr 3, 2009)

Why invade? The chinks will buy Mexico the same way theu bought the USA.


----------



## Toro (Apr 3, 2009)

This is awesome.

Just when I think Terral can't top himself, he does.


----------



## Terral (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Xotoxi with Agnapostate mentioned:



xotoxi said:


> Are the majority of your posts _Conspiracy Theories_?



The majority of my posts on 'this' Board are 911Truth Inside-job Explanation Posts, because apparently nobody here has sufficient knowledge on the Bible Topics to debate with me one way or the other. This '*Two Gospels*' Topic (link) is 'way' over your heads like the '*Two Churches*' Topic (link = zero replies). Who among you wants to debate "*The Mystery Of God's Hidden Wisdom*" (link one silly reply), or the '*Differences Between God 'And' My Father Who Is IN HEAVEN*' (link)?? I complained (never again) to the mods about people swearing on my religion thread (stupid me ), so they committed my work to the '*Flaming Zone*' as a penalty for troubling them. 

Agnapostate cannot offer defending arguments against my rebuttal to his OP 'fallibility claims' (here), because my knowledge of Scripture is only about *10,000 times* greater (1Sam. 18:7) than his and the rest of you guys combined. Most of you guys treat this place as your personal chat room more than any Discussion Board and you have no idea about how to present a thesis paper with claims and evidentiary support so your readers can draw well-informed conclusions. Therefore, since *I know for a fact* that the same people orchestrating this current *U.S./Global Financial Meltdown/Implosion* (pic) are also behind the *9/11 Inside-job Attacks* (pic and pic), then my time is spent trying to wake the lemmings up before they all run happily over the cliff (pic). 

I am still investigating the Larry Nichols OP claims about Chinese troops in Mexico, but most of the evidence seems to be dated back in 2003. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCM24Og2Jqo[/ame]

This video has a 2008 date attached, but I still lack the evidence to formulate a solid conclusion on this seeming conspiracy one way or the other. This Marth 15, 2006 article (here) seems to validate the claims that China has been working to increase a military presence south of the U.S. border for some time. 



> Committee Chairman Sen. John W. Warner, Virginia Republican and the ranking Democrat, Sen. Carl Levin of Michigan, expressed concern. Committee member Sen. John McCain, Arizona Republican, suggested that the funding and training ban be lifted as part of a spending bill under consideration.
> 
> Sen. James M. Inhofe, Oklahoma Republican, said China is seeking deals with the leftist government of Hugo Chavez in Venezuela and with Argentina on civilian-use nuclear goods.
> 
> ...


The Larry Nichols OP hype might be a counterintelligence ploy to force as many Americans back to sleep amid a gradual Chinese military buildup in the region. That kind of scenario seems more plausible to me than anything else I have seen thus far.

CNN Report: China's Military Power Concerns

Good luck in the debate, 

Terral


----------



## Terral (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> Just when I think Terral can't top himself, he does.




While my mind is 100 percent made up about the *9/11 Inside-job Attacks* (1, 2 and 3) and the *Trinity Conspiracy* (link), this China Troops Conspiracy represents an area where I continue to formulate conclusions based upon the accumulating evidence. I have many of you guys assuring everyone that '*no conspiracy exists*' (my signature = beware!) and people like Roy Taylor singing a different tune entirely (*bold* = my emphasis):

Roy Taylor Ministries



> Robert Markson tooley@inebri.net
> 
> I had a lengthy conversation with veteran police officer, *Jack McLamb* [homepage], yesterday about the coming invasion on America. I asked Jack if he knew of any *Chinese, Russian, Cuban troop buildup* along the border. His response was "*Yes*". Jack stated that according to his military sources, *there are indeed foreign troops along the border*, but not in the numbers that have been reported in panic on the internet. However, *the number of troops is still large, and disturbing*.
> 
> ...


The carefully orchestrated *U.S. Economic Implosion* this fall (my thread) will lead to *a second 9/11-like attack* (nuke this time), which my Inside-job Terrorist Model says will take place in the northeastern quadrant of *Oakland, California* (map). These troops are not sitting south of the border, like many suspect, but they are already in position on *our own military bases* (pic) making ready to enforce Martial Law on unsuspecting Americans just like you. This is a *March 2006 story* (here) with lots of links and a video from 2008: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNKMlhj4ARY"]YouTube - U.S./ Foreign Troops Gearing Up for Martial Law In America[/ame]

Then remember that FEMA has *millions and millions of coffins* (my thread) scattered throughout the country. The evidence seems to indicate that the New World Order Fascists are up to no good . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 5, 2009)

Terral, 

You didn't answer my question with a simple YES or NO that I had requested.

Are the majority of your posts _Conspiracy Theories_?  YES or NO?

Thank you,

Xotoxi


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Terral,
> 
> You didn't answer my question with a simple YES or NO that I had requested.
> 
> ...



The sad fact is that when the little boy comes running through town yelling "Wolf!!!," that a percentage of the population goes right back to sleep. There is something to this China/Military/Foreign Troops conspiracy, even if Larry Nichols is off on some of the details. My investigation of this "China Invading Mexico" conspiracy has taken a turn to begin looking seriously at "*foreign troops on US soil*" (google) and "*foreign troops in America*" (google) in combination with the "*Martial Law in America*" (google). 

Listen very carefully to Obama's choice of terms relating to "Nato" and U.S./Global "Security," because this is the key to understanding the true motivation of his puppeteers:

Obama: Europe faces greater terror threat than U.S. - CNN.com



> Obama reiterated the *United States' commitment to NATO*, describing it as the "*most successful alliance in modern history.*"
> 
> "The *basic premise of NATO* was that Europe's security was *the United States' security* and vice versa," Obama told reporters. "That is *a pillar of American foreign policy* that has been unchanging over the past 60 years. It is something that I am here to affirm."


The New World Order cronies appear to be making ready for the USA to go under Martial Law where foreign troops training in the USA become part of their game . . . right along with the training of 'our' troops . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1dULIivsPk"]YouTube - Marines Training for Martial law[/ame]

Backwater Mercenaries Are Deployed In American Right Now!

GL,

Terral


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 5, 2010)

such a classic thread i just wanted to bump it up to the top again!


----------



## Yukon (Feb 6, 2010)

To be vidtorious all we need to do is drop tons of marijuanna on the Spics and they stay stoned. Delvier the Chinks boat-loads of cheap wine and porn movies and they'll be happy for life.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 6, 2010)

takes a long time to cross the pacific in one of those dragon boats with the guys all paddling along. they are still on their way. scheduled to arrive any year now....


----------



## Yukon (Feb 6, 2010)

Never fear the spics or the chinks...they're too stupid and lazy to do anything.


----------



## Terral (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Slacker:



slackjawed said:


> such a classic thread i just wanted to bump it up to the top again!



Go back to the Opening Post and note my 'China' Thesis is based upon available evidence. China is the new superpower and a 'Threat' to the USA:

DefenseNews.com



> *McKeon Fears 2010 QDR To Scale Back 'China Threat'*
> 
> By JOHN T. BENNETT
> Published: 13 Jan 2010 18:36
> ...


The China Threat is very real, as the USA continues to decline into a third-world nation. Everything will make perfect sense, when the Obama declares Medical Martial Law (H1N1 Mutates) and foreign troops begin setting up roadblocks and checkpoints around every major metropolitan area in the Fascist State of CanAmeriMexico. Then you will realize that *China already owns you* (story and story) ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 6, 2010)

My Gawd you really ARE INSANE aren't you? Get HELP!!!! GET HELP TODAY!!!


----------



## Terral (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Cold:



Cold Fusion38 said:


> My Gawd you really ARE INSANE aren't you? Get HELP!!!! GET HELP TODAY!!!



They laughed at Noah for 120 years ... right up to the moment it started to rain ...

Obama will have the USA under Medical Martial Law in a much shorter time and foreign troops (including the Chinese) will be the guys in the *blue helmets* (pic) manning the roadblocks/checkpoints.  Watch and see ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2010)

Terral...You need to come by the restaurant and meet Mickey.  I'm not sure which one of you is more bat shit crazy but I believe he is your lost brother from another mother

I didn't sign any agreement with China or Mexico.  They do not now nor will they ever "OWN" me or mine.  

Really dude...you need a vacation...  your toes in the sand and a cadillac margarita in your hand.

Just  sayin


----------



## Toro (Feb 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> They laughed at Noah for 120 years ... right up to the moment it started to rain ...





Awesome!



That's just fabulous.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh no!

Mexico receives second shipment of Chinese flu aid - People's Daily Online



It's a modern day trojan horse!


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 6, 2010)

> China On Its Way To Invade Mexico!


More power to them, they want it, they can have it.  Given Mexico's military prowess for the last 100 years, it ought to take about 2 hours.
Just leave the Tequila production be.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> They laughed at Noah for 120 years right up to the moment it started to rain ...[/URL]



*
Twoofers now comparing themselves to biblical figures.  And they wonder why the world hates them.  

What is perhaps more comical is that they insist those that do hate their living breathing guts are somehow paid to do so; as if they are not capable of engendering such a reaction on their own.  

Lets see what we have so far....

*Accusations that Ted Olson set his wife up to be killed...

*Accusations that somehow the Mays are lying about getting a phone call from their daughter about AA77 being hijacked was a hoax or that the phone call didn't take place

*Accosting widows and survivors at ground zero about their family members being murdered by the Bush administration or others in the Government.

*Making fun of Mark Bingham's last words--still--even when his mother defended what was said.

*Portraying as possible the wackiest things that anybody (inside or outside of Hollywood) anybody has ever heard of.  Case in point; thermite used to bring down a building....never been done before or since but these guys not only used it but used it when the stakes were at the absolute highest imaginable point.  

*Now equating themselves with people in the Bible.

Whatever opposition there is to the "movement" is there only because of people like Terral, Curelight, and Creative Schemes and their repulsive statements.
*


----------



## rdean (Feb 6, 2010)

That's all China needs.  Another 300 million people.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 6, 2010)

@Terral....... Just what kind of Shrooms do you put on your pizza?


Is that really Oregano in your spaghetti sauce?

So you spike the PH level of your Mountain Dew to make it more acidic? 

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Cold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You are backing your shit up by comparing yourself to NOAH a charchter in a MYTH!!!??? Like I said GET HELP and get it NOW!!!


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Slacker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir are mistaken. I have read this thread from start to finish and clicked on all the links several times. It's one of my personal favorites.
I thank you for this post, and the other one too. 
The Noah reference is something I have already gotten quite a lot of ammusment out of, and the day is young.
Terral really, Thank you for that!

I have been considering compiling messages from forums on the internet into some kind of book. I am seriously considering an entire chapter just for you. Well, it would be you and those that you are replying to. 

No Terral, you really got it wrong when you assumed I didn't read the beginning of the thread. I revived it because it's one of my favorites. 

I applaud your tenacity sir, and really enjoy reading your posts. Please don't change a thing, keep up the good work!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2010)

Mexico would kick their ass


----------



## Toro (Feb 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Slacker:
> ...



You could write a whole book on Terral.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...errals-conspiracies-compilation-thread-5.html


----------



## Colin (Feb 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Has YOUR GOV'T Told You That China Is Invading Mexico?
> 
> ...



  Why isn't this in the humour section. Why rob so many of a damned good laugh!

What's even funnier, he actually believes it!


----------



## Fizz (Feb 6, 2010)

THE SKY IS FALLING!!!

THE SKY IS FALLING!!!


----------



## Colin (Feb 6, 2010)

And just to think! Those Chinese bastards must have tunnelled all the way!


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 6, 2010)

Didn't Riply claim if you lined up the chinese in a double line that it would never end?
Maybe they are just walking over the ones that drowned, a deadchinaman bridge, the first in history.
That's why it's such a surprise.....


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 6, 2010)

Colin said:


> And just to think! Those Chinese bastards must have tunnelled all the way!





> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Colin again.



Why he has 86 points already


----------



## Yukon (Feb 7, 2010)

First Mexico than the USA. China owns you people.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 9, 2010)

Can they build another Great Wall after they take over?


----------



## keee keee (Feb 9, 2010)

Germany had plans like this invade the US from both sides. That is their goal. they already have locations at each end of the Pan Canal. what they need is resources to feed their growing nation. kill off the people from the countries they take over and reap the resources. Why do they have so many single men. (disposable army)?


----------



## keee keee (Feb 9, 2010)

our army is to small to fight a conventional war with the Chinese army we don't have the men or bullets to stop them. we could not build the war machine today without steel and oil production and manufactoring that is lacking in this country. what we did in WW2 is ancient history, could not repeat this today, we are weak and they know this!!!!


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 9, 2010)

keee keee said:


> Germany had plans like this invade the US from both sides. T




And just how were they going to accomplish this feat?  They had no surface fleet left, the British ended that, no landing craft, nada.  This notion pops up whenever keeping the US out of the European war is mentioned.  Hell I got plans to take over Ecuador, but with no more ability to carry them out than the Germans did in 1941.


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 9, 2010)

Might I remind people of Terral's revelation about the H1N1 virus, bio-weapon thread...



Terral said:


> The short of a long story is that I definitely got carried away by all of the fear-mongering H1N1 propaganda,



I'm guessing that we can all remove the "H1N1 propaganda" part of the quote above and substitute any number of his claims in it.

Good job Terral.


----------



## Yukon (Feb 9, 2010)

*BRAVO* keee keee *BRAVO.* You have summed up the situation pefectly. I say again my child *BRAVO* and may the blessings of *His Holiness the Pope *be upon you.



keee keee said:


> our army is to small to fight a conventional war with the Chinese army we don't have the men or bullets to stop them. we could not build the war machine today without steel and oil production and manufactoring that is lacking in this country. what we did in WW2 is ancient history, could not repeat this today, we are weak and they know this!!!!


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 9, 2010)

Yukon said:


> First Mexico than the USA. China owns you people.



WHY?... Because Reagan,Bush, Clinton and Bush thought they could sell us down the river?

I submit that the Chinese are not so stupid as to see it your way.  One teensy weensy problem is that they can't blend in and there are not enough chineez americans to hide behind.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 9, 2010)

keee keee said:


> our army is to small to fight a conventional war with the Chinese army we don't have the men or bullets to stop them. we could not build the war machine today without steel and oil production and manufactoring that is lacking in this country. what we did in WW2 is ancient history, could not repeat this today, we are weak and they know this!!!!



See your local citizen's militia recruiter today dude, before it's too late......


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 9, 2010)

keee keee said:


> our army is to small to fight a conventional war with the Chinese army we don't have the men or bullets to stop them. we could not build the war machine today without steel and oil production and manufactoring that is lacking in this country. what we did in WW2 is ancient history, could not repeat this today, we are weak and they know this!!!!



Ha..dee ha ha.  The only problem we would have fighting ANYONE coming onto our shores is what to do with all the dead bodies.  Conventional?  I can't speak for the pussies on the Least Coast But out here where West is best we have it covered...army or not.  We have way more guns out here than the whole army put together.

Hello????  2nd ammendment alive and well on the coast thank you very much.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 9, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > our army is to small to fight a conventional war with the Chinese army we don't have the men or bullets to stop them. we could not build the war machine today without steel and oil production and manufactoring that is lacking in this country. what we did in WW2 is ancient history, could not repeat this today, we are weak and they know this!!!!
> ...



i wonder how much time some of these people commenting have spent in china or asia in general. i've spent about 15 years of my life in asia. the chinese have no interest in invading anyone with the possible exception of taiwan, since they consider that part of china.

if the US military doesnt have enough bullets to kill the chinese i think eots will lend them some. he seems like the type of person that would have a few hundred thousand rounds buried in his back yard just in case.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > keee keee said:
> ...



Why would they invade us...we're giving them billions of dollars?  It would be like Marvel Comics invading a twoofer convention; why harm your best customers?


----------

